# ricrac braid



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Well here it is the last day of 2011 and as a departing gesture for the year here is the instructions for my ricrac braid. hopefully you will understand it.
now that i have posted this don't forget to do something with it and post your results so that i can see what you come up with. 
both my sister and I are still recovering but thank you all for your best wishes and speedy recovery. it seems this must be a virus going around as several people we know have not come down with the same thing. 
once again Happy New Year to you all.
best regards, JOHN


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank You John!  I love this and I was thinking that you did I-cord over real Rick Rack.... I'm going to play with this tonight and make a necklace for the grands. Glad you are on the mend and hope the New Year is healthy and happy.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

It really does look like ricrac. You're amazing. Thx. Sorry to hear you've been sick. Happy New Year to you also.


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi john, love the pattern for the rr-lace. So happy you are feeling better. You are so amazing, I can't wait to see what you post next . Happy New Year from Nova Scotia Canada.All the best Sand Dollar


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

What a great pattern - Thank You

Happy New Year


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern John. Happy New Year from down the highway! Hope 2012 is a healthy year and filled with pleasures for you and yours.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just lovely! Thanks so much!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Happy New Year John. Thanks for the pattern, i will give it a try soon


----------



## jderouin55 (Jan 18, 2011)

how many rows do you do between the increase/decrease?


----------



## Grannyof5 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thats amazing and thanks for the pattern. I was also wondering about how many rows between. Best wishes for the New Year and hope both you and your sister are back to full health in no time at all.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Glad you and your sister are doing better; hope for a full and speedy recovery.
Thanks for the ricrac braid pattern. You have inspired all of us.
I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

You do the most interesting things, John--I can't wait to see your next post! I'm still a newbie, but I always learn something new from you and I'm astounded by your work. How long have you been knitting? BTW, sorry you caught this awful bug, I think it's going all around the USA.


----------



## rosieandcandy (Sep 8, 2011)

That is really very pretty. Thank you for sharing it with us. My 4 year old has just looked over my shoulder and just from the picture has said, "that's a pretty necklace mummy please may you make me one". Will definitely be having a go. Sorry to hear you and yours are not all hale and hearty at present I trust you make a quick recovery and may I wish you a Happy New Year.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you! This is fantastic, if I manage to get it right, I'll post a picture.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks John, Always look forward to you patterns and projects. I don't have any little girls that live close , but the neighbor kids sure would love one of these. 2 Birthdays coming up real soon. Great gift idea.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I would finish off the end by making a loop on one end and kniting or crocheting a ball button on the other. Very pretty!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks John for the pattern, Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## kylev53 (Mar 12, 2011)

this is darling. what are some of the uses?


----------



## susie c (Jun 12, 2011)

thank you, john. the pattern has been tucked away for safe keeping.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

You are always so imaginative....and it's all so cool. Hope you feel better John. Happy New Year!


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Super job. Thanks.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you, John. That is lovely. I will print that out and take it to my Mimi. She will love it. I am glad you are feeling better )


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks, John - how thoughtful you are to share the pattern. I love it!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. This site is such a great resource!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you, John. This is great. I often use rickrack on doll clothes and now I can make it to match the outfit. Happy to hear you are feeling better. A very Happy New Year to you and yours -- and to everyone on this wonderful forum. 

Pam


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

John, thank you so much for the ricrac braid pattern! I imagine the uses for it are endless.......to decorate an otherwise plain hat? down the front and on sleeve cuffs of a child's sweater? to emphasize vertical lines of a sweater? I can even envision it as trim on clothes made from woven fabric.

You are so clever and creative, John. We are lucky that you are on KP and that you are such a generous person! That makes all of us privileged persons!! 

I'm glad you and your sister are feeling better!
Thanks, again!
Virginia


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I think I am going to use this pattern for a necklace project. Your patterns are a real inspiration. This will make an excellent Bazaar item which I am sure will sell for me. Thanks a lot. Happy New Year and hope you continue to get better.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I think I am going to use this pattern for a necklace project. Your patterns are a real inspiration. This will make an excellent Bazaar item which I am sure will sell for me. Thanks a lot. Happy New Year and hope you continue to get better.


How about adding beads to your necklace?
Virginia


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love that and thank you so much for the pattern.. I'm glad to hear that you and your sister are doing better.. I hope you have very happy new year.


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

Here is another I-Cord trick I learned years ago:
Cast on 3 stitches; knit 1, purl 1, knit 1
Push stitches to end of dp needle and repeat without turning.
You get a kind of flat braid.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy to see you and your sister are feeling better. Have a great New Year and thanks for the pattern. It will come in handy for many projects. Edith


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Gaynell


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes - using beads are a good Idea - Thank you


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you very much for the pattern, John. This will come in real handy! Glad you and your sister are feeling better. We have a "crud" going around here -- hope it disappears soon!


----------



## sandrakjb (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks so much! Will practice & experiment with this.
Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Peggi (Aug 17, 2011)

Love the necklace, thanks for the pattern, Happy New Year.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you, John. I can see this quickly becoming a "friendship fad" with my granddaughters.

It would also make great book marks for my friends!

Recovered health and much happiness for you in the coming year.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

John,

I just started seeing some of the wonderful things you create on this site. Are you a designer or is this just a natural talent the way you can visulize how the stitches will look once you manipulate them? I am always amazed how seomone can come up with new things after so many years of doing this craft I thought I had seem it all.
Thank you for sharing. I'll be watching from now on.
KatM


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

A huge thank you for this. I'm allergic to all metals except titanium which means there are very few necklaces I can wear. This is perfect for me. I'm thinking it might be possible to knit some seed beads into the ricrac. 

Happy Knitting in 2012.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks John, I have been patiently waiting for this pattern since you showed it to us.
I didn't expect it so soon. You must be feeling better, I hope so.
Have a wonderful New Year and wish your sister all the best too - from Sylvia in chilly (not too cold yet) Edmonton, Alberta Canada.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Many thanks to you, John!!!! The first thing I am going to do with this pattern is make my sister a necklace....I"ll look for a skein of really unusual yarn and make her something unique!!
julie


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

YourLuckyEwe...thank you for sharing also...these are just the ideas I love to know about..but seldom stumble onto...
julie


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

It seems I didn't explain too clearly how many rows to work in the I-Cord. I assumed of course that you all knew how to do the I-Cord and when i said "work in the usual way" i thought you would understand. Seems in some cases i was wrong. Well in the pink version i said i worked 4 which meant that i knitted the 4sts slipped them back to the beginning and knitted the 4 again then repeated that for 4 times. when i referred to the multicoloured one and said i did 8 then that is what i did there but knitted the 4sts 8times. you can do whatever you like but of course the more rows you do then it will loose the appearance of ricrac. the ball is in your court. experimenting really is the best teacher. have a great day, JOHN


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

John you have done it again!! I love I cords for many things, now it will be rick rack I cord!! Thank you for sharing---but how did I miss the multi-colored one? I will go search and see if I can find it. Hope you and your sister and much better and May God Bless you both with a Happy and Healthy New Year. M ^j^


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Love this trim. thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much John, now I don't have to rack my brain figuring out or trying to figure out how to do it. I love this touch.


----------



## Danat (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you! I am trying the pattern. I used a knit on cast on and to make the ricrack pattern I am having to turn the work where it says not to. ( On the 7th line I am turning the work then siding the work to the end of the double pointed needle before I start the Icord portion. Maybe I am using a different cast on. It is really a wonderful pattern. You are very talented.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Glad you and your sister are recovering. Hope you are both fully reovered very soon. Thank you for the I-Cord ric rac pattern!
Shirley


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Am so glad you and your sister are recovering...Thanks for the pattern...such talent.


----------



## Lori2 (Jun 13, 2011)

Another great pattern John, thanks for sharing, I look forward to all your new ideas. Hope 2012 is a happy and Good Health year for you and yours.


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks and I love the necklace.


----------

